# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Εξογκώματα πάνω από τη μύτη κοκατίλ!

## gordon

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!
Όπως προείπα και σε άλλο πόστ χθες το βράδυ παρέλαβα ένα αρσενικό κοκατίλ lutino 1,5 έτους που μου χάρισε ο thrillos. Το πουλάκι είναι πολύ όμορφο, με πολύ ανεπτυγμένο φτέρωμα. Πάνω από το χάλινο, ειδικά πάνω από το αριστερό ρουθούνι έχει ένα μεγάλο σκουρόχρωμο εξόγκωμα. Έχει και από το δεξί αλλά είναι αρκετά πιο μικρό. Επίσης, διακρίνω κάποια σημεία, στα φτερά του ειδικότερα, που έχουν έλλειψη φτερώματος, που προφανώς προήλθαν από αυτοτραυματισμό. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο είναι αυτά τα εξογκώματα πάνω από το χαλινό του. Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτογραφίες για να έχετε μια πιο εμπεριστατωμένη εικόνα. 

Γενική εικόνα του πουλιού:
Εκτός από τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα, το πουλάκι δεν δείχνει άλλα στοιχεία που να υποδεικνύουν πως είναι άρρωστο. Παρ' όλο το στρες που υπέστη κατά τη μεταφορά (Θεσσαλονίκη-Γιάννενα με κτελ) μπορώ να πω πως είναι αρκετά δραστήριο. Είναι λίγο διστακτικό με την τροφή του και έχει φάει ελάχιστα μόνο λίγο millet. Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι υδαρές μα δεν μπορώ να έχω ολοκληρωμένη άποψη γιατί το πουλάκι δεν έχει φάει κανονικά οπότε θα περιμένω να κάνει ένα πλήρες γεύμα ώστε να σας παρουσιάσω τις κουτσουλιές. Πάντως αυτές περιέχουν και τα δύο χρώματα (πράσινο και άσπρο). Επίσης παρατήρησα πως το πουλάκι στην αριστερή του φτερούγα σε καποιο από τα φτερά πτήσης έχει ένα αρκετά εμφανές μπλέ-βιολετί χρώμα που με παραξένεψε. Είναι σε σχήμα κηλίδας. 
Το πουλάκι παραμένει σε καραντίνα μακρυά από τον Πάκο (το άλλο κοκατιλ) σε μια ζευγαρώστρα 60x40x40.

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα και θα περιμένω τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές σας!!!Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες!

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ειναι λιγο μακρυνες ... ειναι του ρουθουνια ανοιχτα κανονικα; τα εξογκωματα ειναι στα ρουθουνια περιμετρικα ή ξεχωρα απο αυτα ; 

συνηθως ειτε απο ακαρεα μπορει να υπαρξει κατι τετοιο ,ειτε απο ρινολιθους ή απλα απο ξεραμενη βλεννη

----------


## gordon

> ειναι λιγο μακρυνες ... ειναι του ρουθουνια ανοιχτα κανονικα; τα εξογκωματα ειναι στα ρουθουνια περιμετρικα ή ξεχωρα απο αυτα ; 
> 
> συνηθως ειτε απο ακαρεα μπορει να υπαρξει κατι τετοιο ,ειτε απο ρινολιθους ή απλα απο ξεραμενη βλεννη


Δημήτρη τα ρουθουνια του είναι ανοιχτά θα βάλω και άλλεσ σε λιγάκι για να δεις καλύτερα.

----------


## gordon

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Mοιαζει σαν ογκιδια ευλογιας αλλα σε παπαγαλους ,εγω τουλαχιστον πρωτη φορα συναντω ...

ισως ειναι κατι αλλο .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι δημιουργημα ακαρεων αλλα δεν νομιζω 

Θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις πανω τους μια δερματικη αλοιφη πχ  celestoderm απο φαρμακειο πρωι απογευμα για 5 μερες και αναλογως την οποια εξελιξη βλεπουμε 

Παντα βεβαια η εγκυρη διαγνωση ενος πτηνιατρου ειναι καλυτερη !

----------


## gordon

Είναι κολλητικό σε άλλα πουλάκια; Και αν ναι τι πρέπει να κάνω; Γιατί έχω κι' άλλα!

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω .Αν ειναι avian pox virus , ευλογια δηλαδη ναι ειναι αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι ειναι κατι τετοιο .Αλλα μονο σε πουλια .Δεν εχει σχεση με το ανθρωπινο στελεχος

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ειναι πανεμορφο !! Να σου ζησει !
Επίσης το πουλάκι δείχνει να έχει πληγές στα φτερά του ... 
Καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείς ένα έμπειρο πτηνιατρο !

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ γλυκό πουλάκι, όντως πρέπει να έχει χτυπήσει τα φτεράκια του κατά την μεταφορά...

----------


## jk21

> Θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις πανω τους μια δερματικη αλοιφη πχ  celestoderm απο φαρμακειο πρωι απογευμα για 5 μερες και αναλογως την οποια εξελιξη βλεπουμε


αν δεν πηγες να την παρεις ,αν θες καλυτερα παρε αυτη 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/kenacomb

ή αυτο το διαλυμα και κανε επαλειψεις 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../17616#content

----------


## Esmi

Και οι φωτογραφίες αφού του έδωσα βιταμίνη!
[IMG][/IMG]
μην δινετε σημασία στα καφέ είναι σποράκια στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, όπως έτρωγε έπεσαν πάνω!  :Happy: 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν επηρεαζει η βιταμινη .Μαλλον απο τη  αλλη τροφη ,υπηρξε οτι υπηρξε

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ ωραία  :Happy:  Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά!

----------


## rafa

καλη αναρωση!!!!!!!!!!!στον μπουμπουκο ::  :Anim 25:

----------


## Esmi

Ραφαήλ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------

